# Form 1399 - Australian Citizenship



## aresbuddy (Oct 6, 2016)

I have got an email from immigration regarding my citizenship interview. They asked me to fill form 1399 - Declaration of Service.

Has anyone got to fill this form? Why they ask to fill it?

Thanks in advanced


----------



## Visa Expert Australia (Oct 5, 2016)

The form 1399 declaration of service form, is a form used by DIBP to assess you whether you satisfy if you are a a person of good
character, which is a crucial requirement for citizenship approval.

By the way, the character requirement is more strict then visa.



aresbuddy said:


> I have got an email from immigration regarding my citizenship interview. They asked me to fill form 1399 - Declaration of Service.
> 
> Has anyone got to fill this form? Why they ask to fill it?
> 
> Thanks in advanced


----------



## samadi (Nov 7, 2016)

Hi aresbuddy

I have got an email and asked to fill this form and bring along with me at the citizenship interview as an additional documents.

I also cannot understand what is the purpose it. 

You think, just do we need to fill the form 1399 and submit to them
or
do we have to fill the form and submit with the evidence, I mean home country job experience letters/ educational/Diploma certificates?
How you are planning to go head with that? Please share it?
my interview is end of December 2016. ? How about you?
many thanks.


----------

